# Whats a good deal on a new GTO



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm looking into trading in my 04 for a 05 or 06 if I can swing the right deal. I hear a lot of talk about x number of dollars over dealer invoice. I was wondering what kind of deal could be had with the Red Tag discounts going on and end of the year dealership incentives if I bought before the new year. :confused Also, if it matters, I live in the Dallas Ft. Worth area.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I been looking seen them for about 31k


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

Bought mine for 29000 in june 05 black


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

All they got is Red ones here, I want one in Black or Grey, gonna get screwed or have to search alot


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

should be able to get an 05 for well below invoice


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I paid $29600 mine and a friend paid $29100 his, both cars are '05 M6 and were purchased a couple months ago. Now that the '06s are out ,there may be more incentives coming, but you should be able to at least get a deal at 29k or lower. Go to pontiac.com and do a search, you can search cities in Texas and surely find a black GTO there are still lots of '05s around. cheers


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is a black on black M6 in Silsbee, Tx.:cheers 



2005 Gto Coupe
Engine: ENGINE,6.0L V8 SFI 

Transmission: TRANSMISSION, MAN 6 SPD 

Exterior: Phantom Black Metallic 

Interior: Trim Combination Leather 

VIN#: 6G2VX12U75L395170
MORRIS MOORE CHEVROLET-BUICK-GMC-PONTIAC-OLDSMOBILE

1275 HWY 96 S

SILSBEE, TX 77656-6405

(409) 385-5221


GM Certified Internet Manager:
John Lambert


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Im looking for a Torrid Red M6 with red interior and possibly the sport apperance package.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is a Red on Red, the appearance package is available from gmpartsdirect.com pre-painted red for half the price of what it will cost from the dealer, good luck finding the right car, you should be able to get it for 29k or maybe less.:cheers 


2005 Gto Coupe
Engine: ENGINE,6.0L V8 SFI 

Transmission: TRANSMISSION, MAN 6 SPD 

Exterior: Torrid Red 

Interior: Redhot,combination Trim Leather 

VIN#: 6G2VX12U45L443238
GAY PONTIAC BUICK GMC, INC.

3033 GULF FREEWAY

DICKINSON, TX 77539-3230

(281) 337-2521


GM Certified Internet Manager:
Diana Orendorff
MSRP
STANDARD VEHICLE PRICE*:$32,295.00
TRANSMISSION, 6-SPEED MANUAL
$695.00 
18" ALUMINUM WHEELS
$495.00 
TOTAL OPTIONS:$1,190.00
TOTAL VEHICLE & OPTIONS:$33,485.00
DESTINATION CHARGE:$700.00
Total vehicle Prices*:$34,185.00
Get Red Tag Price Now CITY MPG
19

HIGHWAY MPG
26


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

With red tag pricing and a $2k rebate, 2005's are going for at least $4k under sticker.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> I'm looking into trading in my 04 for a 05 or 06 if I can swing the right deal. I hear a lot of talk about x number of dollars over dealer invoice. I was wondering what kind of deal could be had with the Red Tag discounts going on and end of the year dealership incentives if I bought before the new year. :confused Also, if it matters, I live in the Dallas Ft. Worth area.


You must consider two things. 

1. The red tag will make it pretty easy for you to get a good selling price. But make sure you are not hit with any addendums or ghey dealer fees.
2. Make sure they give you good #'s on your trade. Remember they had 8k rebates on them for a while, so they always take the lowest selling # and then work in mileage and age. 

If you find a dealership that does both then you've got a car deal. 

BTW~ Red tag is about $200 under invoice, then with the $2000 rebate you are well under invoice.


----------



## bhl (Dec 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> BTW~ Red tag is about $200 under invoice, then with the $2000 rebate you are well under invoice.


Are you sure that $2k is in addition to the red tag pricing? I emailed pontiac about that and they said the red tag price includes all available rebates. But then edmunds shows a $2k rebate on 05s and nothing on 06s, though I suppose they could just be missing data on the new model year.

-bl


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

bhl said:


> Are you sure that $2k is in addition to the red tag pricing? I emailed pontiac about that and they said the red tag price includes all available rebates. But then edmunds shows a $2k rebate on 05s and nothing on 06s, though I suppose they could just be missing data on the new model year.
> 
> -bl


Red tag pricing puts the car at roughly 32k. On 05's you have the 2k rebate and the 06 you only have the red tag. 

Sorry if that was confusing.


----------



## bhl (Dec 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Red tag pricing puts the car at roughly 32k. On 05's you have the 2k rebate and the 06 you only have the red tag.


So on a car with a msrp of $34.1k and a red tag of $30.2k, add in the $2k rebate and we're at $28.2k. So even at $28.2k the dealer is still making his $1k in holdback from GM (3% of msrp). Is that correct?

-bl


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

The dealer will get the holdback from GM no matter what he sells it for. It's based on what they pay GM for the car, not what it is sold for.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

bhl said:


> So on a car with a msrp of $34.1k and a red tag of $30.2k, add in the $2k rebate and we're at $28.2k. So even at $28.2k the dealer is still making his $1k in holdback from GM (3% of msrp). Is that correct?
> 
> -bl


Its not a fixed holdback anymore. About 10 years ago it used to just be a flat percentage. Now its based on the car. On a GTO its 1.9%


----------



## bhl (Dec 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Its not a fixed holdback anymore. About 10 years ago it used to just be a flat percentage. Now its based on the car. On a GTO its 1.9%


Ah, that's good to know. Do the rest of those numbers look right? Assuming my local dealership and I can come to an agreement on the price I may have an 05 in the next day or so.

And incidentally, thanks! It's nice having an insider resource who clearly doesn't fit the industry stereotype.

-bl


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought a used '04 M6 in Oct. and have had too many problems to list with it. The dealer agreed to trade back and give me what I paid for it towards a new 05 or 06 model. After running over some numbers, I don't know if it's the best deal or not but the dealer showed me an invoice on an '05 M6 with a MSRP of 33,690 less the Red Tag Deal for a total of 31,653. There is an additional 2K rebate avalible or your choice of 4.9 financing. The dealer would not even talk about going below invoice. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Paid 28K even for mine in October '05. Anything over that right now is too much unless they have the SAP pkg on it too. Keep in mind an A4 is more than a M6 and the A4 has a 1300 gas guzzler tax fixed to it also. ( Mine is an A4)
Have you considered looking into your State's Lemon Law? Maybe worth a look see.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Yea, thought about it. But it's a real pain to deal with. The problems havent been isolated to one thing. It seems to be all over. Since Nov. it's been in the shop for a new rearend after a axle came loose and beat the hell out of the cars under carrage. Now it's in again for electrical issues. Last count is that I've had the car for 81 days of which 39 days its been in the shop and it left me stranded 5 diffrent times.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Paid 28K even for mine in October '05. Anything over that right now is too much unless they have the SAP pkg on it too. Keep in mind an A4 is more than a M6 and the A4 has a 1300 gas guzzler tax fixed to it also. ( Mine is an A4)
> Have you considered looking into your State's Lemon Law? Maybe worth a look see.


J.B.Goode...you beat the heck out of the deal I got. I paid $29,600 for my '05M6, so your dealer went $1600 below mine plus the $1300 Guzzler tax so you got $2900 more discount!! Awesome..I thought I was doing pretty good getting under 30k.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> J.B.Goode...you beat the heck out of the deal I got. I paid $29,600 for my '05M6, so your dealer went $1600 below mine plus the $1300 Guzzler tax so you got $2900 more discount!! Awesome..I thought I was doing pretty good getting under 30k.:cheers


I am unrelenting when it comes to negotiating new car prices. By the time we're finshed going back and forth the salesman is worn out. Never say die.......everything is negotiable in life, except Death....!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> I'm looking into trading in my 04 for a 05 or 06 if I can swing the right deal. I hear a lot of talk about x number of dollars over dealer invoice. I was wondering what kind of deal could be had with the Red Tag discounts going on and end of the year dealership incentives if I bought before the new year. :confused Also, if it matters, I live in the Dallas Ft. Worth area.


Got my '05 brand new about 6 weeks ago for $28,355.00


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

have seen several "quotes" for A4s between 27500 & 28200, brand new 2005s with 50-100 miles on em. AL, GA & north FL

cheers


----------



## bhl (Dec 27, 2005)

vrb747 said:


> have seen several "quotes" for A4s between 27500 & 28200, brand new 2005s with 50-100 miles on em. AL, GA & north FL


I just stopped by my local dealership and they're stuck on red tag. Pass.

-bl


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I might not have received the best deal but I have a new 05 M6 being shipped right now. They agreed to give me back everything I paid for the 04 and apply it toward the 05. I wasen't able to work much off the red tag offer but I was able to get a wheel and tire upgrade and free oil changes for a year. I could have had a better deal with another dealer, but I was limited with the fact that I needed them to take back the 04.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Toro -- I'd say your dealer was doing you right by taking your '04 back for what you paid for it. Congrats!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Are the above prices O.T.D. (out the door) including all taxes, licensing fees ??

In other words, the total - bottom line price ?? ??


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve A said:


> Are the above prices O.T.D. (out the door) including all taxes, licensing fees ??
> 
> In other words, the total - bottom line price ?? ??


My $28,355.00 was [I didn't finance the tag]. They did throw in a free tank of gas. I didn't even try to haggle because I just assumed the $3k [rebate] off price was a no haggle price:shutme


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Recent prices*

I am curious what people are seeing in the last couple of weeks. I mentioned to my wife that I had seen some people posting that they paid in the 28's for 05's and the some were selling 04's for 20-21. She was suprised that I hadn't traded my 04 in on one due to the relatively low prices on the 05 and the limited depreciation on my 04. 

I gather the invoice on an A4 is 31,873, and there is a 2500 rebate, giving a price of 29,373. What is the holdback calculated on? The MSRP, or the invoice? I saw that it is 1.9% versus the ~3% I had assumed it was.

Is there any dealer cash available that we should be asking for?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tmac4468 said:


> I am curious what people are seeing in the last couple of weeks. I mentioned to my wife that I had seen some people posting that they paid in the 28's for 05's and the some were selling 04's for 20-21. She was suprised that I hadn't traded my 04 in on one due to the relatively low prices on the 05 and the limited depreciation on my 04.
> 
> I gather the invoice on an A4 is 31,873, and there is a 2500 rebate, giving a price of 29,373. What is the holdback calculated on? The MSRP, or the invoice? I saw that it is 1.9% versus the ~3% I had assumed it was.
> 
> ...



They can use up to $1000 in dealercash. So in essence you have $3500 Rebate.


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

Anything on holdback?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tmac4468 said:


> Anything on holdback?



GTO is 1.865% if ya want specifics!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!

Its not a high profit vehicle. 

3.256% on a Yukon Denali XL though :cool


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

But what is that calculated on - MSRP, Invoice...?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tmac4468 said:


> But what is that calculated on - MSRP, Invoice...?


MSRP.


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

dealernut said:


> They can use up to $1000 in dealercash. So in essence you have $3500 Rebate.


Can this $1000 dealer cash be used on new 2004's and 2006's also or only on 2005's?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

VQ35DE said:


> Can this $1000 dealer cash be used on new 2004's and 2006's also or only on 2005's?


05's and 06's only. I was not aware any 04's were still out there. If so then they are called orphans. That means they will never get anything from GM. Including holdback. You only have a certain amount of time to sell them then you lose all benefits.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

But the new 2004's are still good for the GM Card Earnings at least, but I guess that's all. "Orphans", learn something every day.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Kelly Blue book value on 05 $22250 trade in and private party sale $24000 thats what it is worth the day you drive it off the lot.They really take a hit,I would buy used unless they offer some huge incentives.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Kelly Blue book value on 05 $22250 trade in and private party sale $24000 thats what it is worth the day you drive it off the lot.They really take a hit,I would buy used unless they offer some huge incentives.


Hey, if you don't count tax, I could have driven mine off the lot, sold it, and made $500!:rofl:


----------

